# splatter paint effect



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, I want a splatter paint effect to be all over my shirt and I can't locate anyone who does this. I may have to do it myself. If anyone has experience I would love some advice. I am guessing a quick way would be to put paint in a spray bottle and just apply it that way. Not sure which paints to buy. I need non-phalate since I do children's clothes. I think union ink sells but not sure if it will work in a spray bottle.

I appreciate any advice.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most textile inks are too thick for a spray bottle. If you want a DIY solution, you may want to look at a thinner ink like what the Yudu uses. Suppose you can also water down whatever waterbased ink you have.

But the professional way to do it is to design your artwork and have a printer capable of doing 'all over printing' print them for you.


----------



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

splathead said:


> Most textile inks are too thick for a spray bottle. If you want a DIY solution, you may want to look at a thinner ink like what the Yudu uses. Suppose you can also water down whatever waterbased ink you have.
> 
> But the professional way to do it is to design your artwork and have a printer capable of doing 'all over printing' print them for you.


Do you know of a company that can do an allover print like this? My screen printer said it is a certain process that he doesn't do.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

paige said:


> Do you know of a company that can do an allover print like this? My screen printer said it is a certain process that he doesn't do.


Here you go http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------

